# Edge Release



## patrone (Sep 16, 2013)

hey folks,

Any guesses on the Edge release date? I finally cut the cord and need to invest in an OTA DVR. I don’t want to throw $$$ at an old Roamio (or the failure-prone Bolt) with new hardware on the way. 

Patrick


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

patrone said:


> hey folks,
> 
> Any guesses on the Edge release date? I finally cut the cord and need to invest in an OTA DVR. I don't want to throw $$$ at an old Roamio (or the failure-prone Bolt) with new hardware on the way.
> 
> Patrick


Can we add this to the current Edge Thread?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

compnurd said:


> Can we add this to the current Edge Thread?


Either of them.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo Edge (Series 7 DVR for Cable)

Though, as another user pointed-out, that thread's gone off-the-rails.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> TiVo Edge (Series 7 DVR for Cable)
> 
> Though, as another user pointed-out, that thread's gone off-the-rails.


LOL and I would expect this one to soon also


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

We can end it quickly -- We have nothing on the date. They do like the September/October window to make it in time for the Best Buy holiday shelf refresh, but that's not a guarantee of anything. We might know more next week once the CEDIA expo starts.


----------



## patrone (Sep 16, 2013)

I would expect to hear something at CEDIA given this is the first time in several years TiVo has attended the conference. Great time to release the Edge!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

The first Edge model that gets released will probably be the cable-only version. The OTA version might not be released this year. The Bolt OTA was released less than a year ago, so that might remain the OTA-only model for a while after the Edge is released, just like the Roamio OTA was around long after the Bolt was introduced.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I heard Sirius XM will be on the Edge, and the Edge on Sirius XM, and the Edge on the Edge after not getting his Malibu property approved


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> We can end it quickly -- We have nothing on the date. They do like the September/October window to make it in time for the Best Buy holiday shelf refresh, but that's not a guarantee of anything. We might know more next week once the CEDIA expo starts.


What ever happened to the new Tivo app or the wireless Mini adapter? Weren't those supposed to be released over the summer? I assume they will just keep kicking the can with the Edge too.


----------



## gary.buhrmaster (Nov 5, 2015)

Adam C. said:


> What ever happened to the new Tivo app or the wireless Mini adapter? Weren't those supposed to be released over the summer?


The Android/Roku app was supposed to be Q2 (obviously missed) with the Apple TV app Q3 (they have three weeks to make that, and if I had to guess, something about the time iOS 13 is released (guessed to be the week of Sept 16th) might make sense if it depends on something in iOS 13). TiVo is not the first company to not update target dates when they are missed.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Adam C. said:


> What ever happened to the new Tivo app or the wireless Mini adapter? Weren't those supposed to be released over the summer? I assume they will just keep kicking the can with the Edge too.


The apps were supposed to be Q2 and Q3 launches, and the Mini wifi thing was supposed to be midyear, buuuuut yeah... Bad year for hitting targets so far.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

gary.buhrmaster said:


> The Android/Roku app was supposed to be Q2 (obviously missed) with the Apple TV app Q3 (they have three weeks to make that, and if I had to guess, something about the time iOS 13 is released (guessed to be the week of Sept 16th) might make sense if it depends on something in iOS 13). TiVo is not the first company to not update target dates when they are missed.


It would require tvOS 13, not iOS 13. Possibly.

But personally I just think TiVo is running late. I don't think it has anything to do with new Apple hardware/software.


----------



## Mike Campbell (Oct 7, 2019)

My Edge was ordered on Oct. 3, 2019 and I am waiting on the shipping information now.


----------

